
Ask HN: Dealing with shops that send open box products (Germany) - rooam-dev
Hello,<p>I have ordered an phone (iPhone 11 pro) from Mindfactory (Germany) and to my surprise the box&#x2F;packaging was open. There were no scratches anything, just some dirt left and the plastic wrap was careful cut.<p>Their online service doesn&#x27;t have an option for a full refund but only replacement&#x2F;repair. My concern is that this doesn&#x27;t stop them to send another open package.<p>The problem is that, this is the 2nd time it happens to me in Germany (different store). That time I let is slide, too much trouble for 100EUR.
However this time is 1500EUR and it&#x27;s unacceptable imho.<p>Any input is welcome. I would like to contact an attorney, but before I start spending money, perhaps there is a more formal and&#x2F;or appropriate solution.<p>Thank you in advance.<p>PS: Meanwhile I have sent it back while waiting their response.
======
lm28469
> Mindfactory

> doesn't have an option for a full refund but only replacement/repair.

I got a gpu refunded, I think the terms they use on the website are kind of
misleading but they do offer refund. Contact them by email they speak english
and reply quickly.

~~~
rooam-dev
Thank you, good to know.

------
rooam-dev
I think I have my answer: "You have a right to cancel and return an online
order for a full refund within 14 days by law. "

Thanks again.

------
mytailorisrich
It's not up to them to decide not to offer refunds.

You have a right to cancel and return an online order for a full refund within
14 days by law.

~~~
Nextgrid
Correct, and if they still don't want to then dispute the transaction with
your card issuer.

~~~
rooam-dev
I did a wire transfer.

